# PCGH - SSD Test MLC vs. SLC



## Freakless08 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,
habe vor kurzem noch mal den SSD Test in einer vorrigen Ausgabe nachgelesen und leider festgestellt das nur SSDs mit MLC getestet wurden, dabei sind SLC
schneller beim schreiben, halten viel länger, und sind insgesamt eigentlich als Systemplatte besser geeignet.

Werden demnächst auch SLC SSDs getestet?


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Mai 2010)

Die SLC-SSD's sind zwar eigentlich kaum bezahlbar (jedenfalls sehr teuer) aber mich würde es auch mal interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied von SLC zu MLC nun wirklich ist...

Stephan Wilke hat sich doch zwei SLC's gekauft , vielleicht könnte er ja mal berichten, wie die rennen...


----------



## Cinnayum (29. Mai 2010)

google: "ssd slc" wird man fündig. PC-Welt hat die zuletzt Anfang des Jahres getestet.

Allerdings sind diese Modelle für den Hausgebrauch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Iceananas (29. Mai 2010)

SLC ist auf jeden Fall schneller, aber nicht viel schneller, und rechtfertigt den Mehrpreis nicht. SLC soll aber länger funktionsfähig sein, das geht aus einem Test aber nicht heraus.

Test: SSDs 2009 - 27.12.2009 - ComputerBase

Da ist ein SLC dabei, ist in fast allen Disziplinen vorne, aber so ein Unterschied machts eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Mai 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> SLC ist auf jeden Fall schneller, aber nicht viel schneller, und rechtfertigt den Mehrpreis nicht. SLC soll aber länger funktionsfähig sein, das geht aus einem Test aber nicht heraus.


SLC sind laut Herstellerangaben bis zu 10x länger haltbar (sagen wir mal realistische 8x).
Natürlich kostet eine SLC 128 GB (zum Beispiel) ca. 1500 Euro, aber auf langer Sicht ist sie günstiger als wenn ich mir 4+ MLC für je 350 Euro kaufe.

Die Preise sinken zwar auch, aber die Zeit für die (neu) Installation des OS und Programme geht eben auch etwas Zeit drauf.

Wer nach ein/zwei Jahren sich sowieso eine größere zulegen möchte kann natürlich zur MLC greifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Die technische Entwicklung bei SSDs geht schnell weiter, sich jetzt eine superteuere zu kaufen lohnt nicht, denn auch die ist in 2 Jahren völlig veraltet.


----------



## Chrno (30. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit werden die aber nicht günstiger. Neue Modelle sind eher teurer wie die alten. Zumindest nach meiner etwas löchrigen Verfolgung der Preise.


----------

